
An Update from MapR - bsg75
https://mapr.com/blog/an-update-from-mapr/
======
xiphias2
,,As a privately held company we are unable to provide forward-looking
statements regarding financial performance.''

I thought that being a public company has extra obligations, but I don't
understand why a private company couldn't do this. For me it sounds as a lie.

~~~
jjeaff
Unable in the case of a private company means, "we don't want to."

